# Why are northern Utah goose hunters screwing themselves?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Please refresh my memory on this topic. Why don't we goose hunters in northern Utah band together and get the same closure as the south unit? The best goose hunting IS going to take place the later in January we are allowed to hunt. Am I in the minority on this matter? From all those I have chatted with, I believe I am in the majority. 
I have never been involved with trying to help change a hunting law. 
I would like to hear comments from all of you goose hunters and see if this is something we desire and can change.
If I truly am in the minority, I will shut up.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing why they don't close it all down for the two weeks. I'm wondering the reason they don't that give the goose hunters some thing to hunt still.I would not mind trying it for a year and see how it works out. But we all know even with it closed some people don't read the proc or just don't care and shoot them any was.I would say give it a try for one year and see how it goes.


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe that the north goose zone stays open to accomidate one or two private clubs that close down early in the season. The first year the DWR split the goose season, the split was in late November and early December-statewide. The following year I heard that representatives from these clubs lobbied for a change. The change was a North goose zone and a South goose zone.

Someone correct me if I am wrong. That is what I have heard from quite a few people.

Brettb


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

three words...

bear river club

those with $$ control the world as we know it! :shock:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Guys, thank you for the explanation. That actually rings a bell in my tiny little brain.
Now tell me your feelings on if you want to see a change and how hard we want to work to see it happen. I would like to think that we common goose hunters outnumber a few members of a private club.
I have hunted some fields around Salt Creek for a few years and just when new birds barely start to arrive we get shut down. Goose hunting is hard enough in Utah as it is to not be taking advatage of new birds from the north.
If I knew the majority of northern goose hunters are willing to quit hunting for a two week split in lieu of hunting until the end of January, I will call the DWR and see what we need to do to start the process of a northern split. In fact, it would make law enforcement alot easier to have the entire state open and close at the same time.
I just don't want to go to the trouble and not have support from fellow hunters.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

While I admire your enthusiasm, I think youre energy would be better spent on other pursuits. In the interest of presenting facts and not opinions, I'll say this. The BRC carries a big stick and they will depend their position very aggresively, and I believe they have the $$$$ to back it all up.

I'll save you the phone call. The RAC meetings are where they things like this are discussed and decided upon. Round up the posse and take 'em to the meetings.

Later,
Kev


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

kev said:


> While I admire your enthusiasm, I think youre energy would be better spent on other pursuits. In the interest of presenting facts and not opinions, I'll say this. The BRC carries a big stick and they will depend their position very aggresively, and I believe they have the $$$$ to back it all up.
> 
> I'll save you the phone call. The RAC meetings are where they things like this are discussed and decided upon. Round up the posse and take 'em to the meetings.
> 
> ...


+1 kev, you couldnt have said any better.


----------



## Me and Annie (Mar 3, 2008)

I am going to be very careful in the way I attempt to address this issue. I can see that this thread seems to be headed toward a bash the Bear River Club. While it is certainly true that there is money at the BRC, I think it is a miss representation to think that the DWR is going to do just what the BRC wants just because they have money. I have had the great opportunity to spend some time on the BRC. My opinion as to why they might carry somewhat of a big stick might just be because they understand waterfowl and how to raise and manage them. The fact of the mater is that they work very hard for the birds. they have a self imposed 2 goose limit. They could kill many more geese than they do but choose not to. It is also a fact that many of the birds killed on the BRBR, Salt Creek, and PSG are born and raised on the BRC. They do close early and did fight the early split season a few years ago. The split was held in early December as I recall. Everyone complained about it then. The same two weeks were added to the end of the season but still every missed opportunity at a goose was the fault of the BRC. I am certainly not a member but I understand what a valuable asset that club is to all waterfowl hunting in the state. I am just hoping that this thread does not become another bash session. No go ahead flame away.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be up trying it for 1 year and see how it works out.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

no bash from me...

love the bear river club and all it does for waterfowl. when you see the "wings of thunder" video the BRBR has done remember a lot of the waterfowl footage was taken on the bear river club. i have no ill will with any club. These clubs really go to bat for us all and a lot of folks dont know it. GSL mineral expansion come to mind...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not bashing any one or any club. Im all so not putting any blame on any body on the split.yes The BRC does do a lot for waterfowl.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, was the late season hunting for the urban geese? Late in the season hoping snow, lack of food will move the urban geese out. This would not make the BoxElder, Cash county birds the desired target geese. We have liberal season, and our goose population is not that large compared to some other areas. The migrating northern birds are taking a different route, farther east, and we will be targeting mostly our local geese at the end of Januray. http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/C...ment/cangeese/Final_EIS/RM Pop WCG - Plan.pdf http://www.pacificflyway.gov/Abstracts.asp 10tenner


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Brothers,
This was not meant to bash the BRC. I have spent time there, The Canadian, and the R&P. I would give my left nut to be a member of the Cheseapeake. They are FANTASTIC clubs that raise alot of birds for us. I do not believe hunting until the end of January will harm their birds. Their birds have their patterns and know exactly where to go to stay safe, you have seen it over and over. I also know they have a self imposed, 2 bird limit. I would support a 2 bird limit, I would also support no goose hunting after noon statewide also( I know this will not be popular).
I believe we are missing out on birds that finally get to us after Idaho (hopefully) gets covered in snow and the Snake(hopefully) freezes over.
Anyways, thanks for everyones input. This did not turn out as expected.
Good hunting everyone,
Shane


----------

